# Is PHP best option?



## tamil1996 (Apr 25, 2018)

Hi..
I am Tamil. I am studying PHP for web development. Choosing the PHP Language for web development is a reliable choice?


----------



## axe0 (Jun 15, 2016)

Hi Tamil,

It is a reliable choice, PHP is written mainly for web development.


----------



## tamil1996 (Apr 25, 2018)

What are the other languages I can study.


----------



## axe0 (Jun 15, 2016)

There are too many languages to name, however popular languages are C/C++, Java, Python, swift and PHP.


axe0 said:


> PHP is not the best, but it is a very prefered language for dynamic websites, although it mainly depends on the requirements.
> Google, Microsoft and Amazon for example mainly use other languages (like C++ and/or Python) to create their websites. Google doesn't use PHP in its search engine, because PHP isn't as fast as languages like C++, however PHP is an easy language to learn compared to C++.
> 
> If you're completely new with programming, I would recommend to first make the requirements clear and then lookup the pro's and cons of many of the popular programming language to decide which one you could use.
> ...


----------



## tamil1996 (Apr 25, 2018)

Thank you for your valuable response axe


----------



## christophHoff (Jun 1, 2013)

What do you want to build? Languages are better suited for specific tasks, for example, C has all its code encapsulated but requires more upfront work. Encapsulation is great for integrating different systems together, like a radar on a car with gps. Each system has methods that do not need to be recompiled when a method in a separate system changes.

Polymorphism is the ability for a defined functions to interface between each other without having to know how the function call is implemented.


----------

